# Asus Xonar vs Creative X-Fi



## Mersis (4. August 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich möchte mir in ein paar Tagen eine gescheite Soundkarte zulegen und bitte euch um Rat, für welche ich mich entscheiden soll.
Mein Einsatzgebiet:


Musikproduktion & -bearbeitung (Reason, Cubase)
Musik Mixing (Traktor DJ)
Online Casting
Online Gaming (samt TS)
5.1 Surround Sound (Analog)
DVD's angucken
XP Pro 32 Bit / Vista 32 Bit (bald 64 Bit)
Receiver Line in (Analog)
momentan noch alles per Analog (Klinke), was sich zukünftig ändern könnte
Mit meiner alten Creative Soundkarte hab ich seit meinem Rechner Neukauf nur noch Probleme.
Onboard Sound (Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3P; Realtek ALC889A) reicht für meine Bedürfnisse nicht aus.

Ich möchte eine Soundkarte, die zuverlässig auf beiden OS's läuft, viele Einstellungen für die Soundausgabe bietet (frei konfigurierbarer Equalizer, individuelle Steuerung der Lautstärke für die verschiedenen Boxen, etc.) und die Software sollte unter Vista nicht eingeschränkt sein(Gruß an Creative und Realtek...) !

Ich habe mich mal auf die Suche nach ein paar Soundkarten gemacht, ein paar Testberichte gelesen aber viel Ahnung hab ich davon nicht unbedingt.
Zu welcher Soundkarte würdet ihr mir raten?

- ASUS Xonar D2/PM
- ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1
- Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeMusic, PCI
- Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer, PCI
- Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro Series, PCIe

Bringt eine Soundkarte soviel mehr Leistung wenn sie über dem PCIe Slot läuft, statt über PCI Slot? Mein MOBO hat 3 PCIe Slots, einen über der Graka, 2 darunter. Wenn ich die Soundkarte darunter einstecken würde, blockiert sie doch die Frischluftzufuhr.. Wenn ich eine Soundkarte darüber einstecken würde, vermute ich, dass sie blockiert wird vom Passivkühler am MOBO..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daher tendiere ich eher zu einer Soundkarte, die am PCI Slot eingesteckt wird. Was meint ihr?
Und vorallem, welche Karte ? 
Bin für alles offen wenn's nicht mein Limit von max. 150 € übersteigt.

Viele Grüße

Mersis


----------



## exa (4. August 2008)

nimm die erste, is einfach von den features und der klangquali und neutralität das beste...

für weitere fragen wende dich mal an bloody suicide...


----------



## SilentKilla (4. August 2008)

Die Xonar DX ist ne super Wahl. Klingt so wie ihre großen Schwestern D2 bzw. D2X. Unterstützt allerdings kein DTS und hat wesentlich weniger Ausstattung.

Bei einem Budget von 150 Euro würde ich an deiner Stelle zur D2(X) geifen. Ich selbst habe eine Xonar DX auf einem P35-DS4 und diese stößt leider leicht an den NB-Kühler an. Ich musste etwas dazwischenpacken um Kurzschlüsse zu vermeiden.

Ob du mit den Treibereinstellungen zufrieden sein wirst, kann ich nicht ganz beurteilen, aber du scheinst die Soundkarte schon etwas profesioneller nutzen zu wollen als ich. Ich finde den Treiber net so jut. Das wurde aber bei den Xonar Karten schon bemängelt. Bei Creative und anderen Herstellern kann man im Treiber wesentlich mehr einstellen.

Vom Klang her bin ich aber sehr zufrieden. Vor allem Dolby Headphone zusammen mit Filmen ist richtig beeindruckend.


----------



## Mersis (4. August 2008)

Ick habe bisher nur gutes gelesen von den Asus Karten. Ist ja echt schade wenn man net so viel dran einstellen kann. Mit meiner Vermutung, dass die PCIe Karte an meinem Board aneckt, lag ich dann gar net so verkehrt :/
Meine bisherigen Einstellungen die ich über meine alte Creative Soundblaster auswählen kann sieht so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei der Asus Xonar sah zumindest das "Center Menü" auf den ersten Blick ganz jut aus (hab aber angenommen, dass ick noch mehr Soundsettings einstellen kann):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel mehr Bilder hab ick davon auch net gefunden. Wäre schön wenn du mal ein zwei Bilder posten könntest.
Hast du als OS "Vista" ? Frag deshalb, weil ick bei der Onboard Soundchip-Software mitbekommen hab, dass die Equalizer Einstellung festgelegt waren in Kategorien, man sie aber net manuell anpassen konnte. Bei XP konnte man das.. Soll angeblich bei den neuen X-Fi Karten auch so sein..


arrrghhh, welche Karte bloß nehmen? 


-edit-

grad eben einen screen von dem erweiterten menü einer x-fi gefunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so hab ick mir das vorgestellt. das ist bei einer asus karte net möglich??


----------



## SilentKilla (4. August 2008)

Hab mal alle Treibermenus "abgescreenshoted" . Man kann nicht wirklich viel einstellen. Vor allem die EQ-Einstellungen sind sehr dürftig. Vllt legt ASUS da nochmal nach. Ich bin aber so zufrieden mit dem Sound der Karte und dem meiner Ausgabegeräte, dass ich keine EQ Einstellungen benötige.

Mir reicht es, wenn ich Dolby Headphone einschalten kann, wenn ich Filme gucke oder zocke.

Hier die Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mersis (4. August 2008)

Danke dir. Sieht soweit ganz juti aus 

Welches Betriebssystem nutzt du ? Hast vergess'n zu schreiben


----------



## SilentKilla (4. August 2008)

Oh sorry, ich nutze Vista x64.


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. August 2008)

Was will man da noch für viele Einstellungen? Musik etc soll so natürlich wie möglich dargestellt werden 
Das Einzigste, was man evtl braucht ist FlexBass und halt die ganzen Virtual Dolby... Sachen.


----------



## SilentKilla (4. August 2008)

Die Meinung vertrete ich mittlerweile auch immer mehr. Zumal EQ Einstellung+Xonar DX+Sennheiser HD595 ziemlich komisch klingt.

Ich hab den Creative Treiber halt nur mit dem ASUS Treiber verglichen und da ist mir aufgefallen, dass der ASUS Treiber weit weniger Einstellungen bietet.

Aber als DJ bzw. Musikproduktion und -berarbeitung benötigt man ja eine so natürliche Wiedergabe wie nur möglich. Ich denke da sind die ASUS Karten die bessere Wahl, da sie eher schon in Richtung HiFi gehen. Creative Karten richten sich dagegen an Spieler.


----------



## Mersis (5. August 2008)

Hmmm, ich glaube vom natürlichen Klang her (ohne jegliche Effekte) nehmen sich beide Karten nicht viel. Erst wenn's um Sachen wie Treiber, 'EAX' im allgemeinen und unter Vista, zugeschaltete Effekte usw. geht, findet man die Vor- und Nachteile.

Ich habe 2 interessante Testberichte gefunden:


Test: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi
Test: Asus Xonar D2
Das ist echt die Qual der Wahl. Sind ja neuerdings auch wieder frische Treiber für die X-Fi Serie rausgekommen die einige Bugs beheben sollen.
Momentan tendiere ich eher zu der Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Platinum oder X-Fi Fatal1ty Professional Series


----------



## SilentKilla (5. August 2008)

Da zeigt der Test bei HardwareLUXX aber ein anderes Bild.


----------



## Mersis (5. August 2008)

Interessant. Hab mir den Link angeguckt und bin noch mal über ein paar andere Testberichte gestolpert:


Asus Xonar D2 Sound Test Preliminary Result - VR-Zone IT & Lifestyle Forum!
*** Xonar DX sound card - The Tech Report - Page 1[/url]
Meine bisherige persönliche Auffassung ist demnach, dass die Xonar die audiophile Soundkarte für den Musikliebhaber zugeschnitten ist; Creative eher für ambitionierte Gamer.

Es hilft alles nichts.. Ick brauch wohl beide  

Scheint, als müsse man Abstriche machen beim Kauf einer Soundkarte, was die Entscheidung umso schwerer macht


----------



## BloodySuicide (5. August 2008)

So ein Unsinn. Die Xonar ist mindestens genauso gut geeignet für Spiele, wie ne X-Fi. Ne X-Fi bietet keine Vorteile und eher viele Nachteile gegenüber der Xonar.


----------



## Mersis (5. August 2008)

Ich hoffe du hast recht 
Hast du vorher mal eine der X-Fi Reihe getestet um einen direkten Vergleich zu ziehen?
Besonders die Emulierung der Xonar würde mich mal  interessieren. Kann man mit einem Stereo Headset die Geräusche gut orten?


----------



## SilentKilla (5. August 2008)

Mersis schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast recht
> Hast du vorher mal eine der X-Fi Reihe getestet um einen direkten Vergleich zu ziehen?
> Besonders die Emulierung der Xonar würde mich mal  interessieren. Kann man mit einem Stereo Headset die Geräusche gut orten?



Ich habe Dolby Headphone bisher nur mit Filmen getestet und war positiv überrascht, wie gut 5.1 simuliert wird.


----------



## Mersis (6. August 2008)

Eigentlich bin/war ich nur noch etwas stutzig bezüglich der EAX Emulierung.

Ein weiterer Testericht besagt jedoch, dass der Unterschied zwischen Creative's "echtem" EAX 5 und dem emulierten "EAX 5" der Asus fast unhörbar sei/ist:


Creative EAX vs. ASUS DS3D GX 2.0

Nach all der Flut an Informationen, Testberichten, euren persönlichen Meinungen und Erfahrungen, entschließe ich mich für eine


ASUS Xonar D2/PM
Spricht einfach ziemlich viel dafür wie Bloody bereits erwähnt hatte 
Und vom P/L Verhältnis scheint die Xonar eine der Top Kandidaten zu sein.

Danke für eure Antworten. 

GreEetzZz


----------



## SilentKilla (6. August 2008)

Gute Entscheidung. Viel Spaß damit. Ich hab ihn, mit meiner DX


----------



## Stormbringer (7. August 2008)

ich hab mir übrigens vorgestern auch die kleine xonar bestellt.

wolle kaufe x-fi music?


----------



## Mersis (3. September 2008)

^^ X-FI Music ??
Ne danke, lass mal..

Nachdem ick beide Soundkart-Typen hatte (ASUS Xonar D2/PM & AuzenTech Auzen X-Fi Prelude 7.1] werd ick hier mein anschließendes Fazit bekannt geben.

- Zu erst sollte man sich einig sein, welches Anwendungsgebiet bevorzugt wird. (Musik/Filme, Games, gar beides?)
- Preis

ASUS:
Wenn Ihr mehr Musik und Filme hört/guckt kann ick euch die Xonar empfehlen, da sie eine Vorzügliche Soundausgabe bietet und vom Kostenaufwand auch nicht gerade schmerzlich zu Buche schlägt.
Leider musste ich feststellen, dass noch einige Treiber-Bugs vorhanden waren. Wer z.B. auf die schnelle ein Web-Stream (Web-Radio) aufnehmen möchte, wird enttäuscht sein. Der 'Master' Lautstärke-Regler bestimmt hier die Aufnahme-Lautstärke, welches unter Creative Treibern als Wave Rec. extra reguliert werden kann. Es werden auch sämtliche Effekte, die man in dem Moment angeschaltet hat, mit aufgenommen (EQ., Dolby Headphone, etc..)
Quasi wird ein "Stereo Mix" bzw. "Was Sie hören" zwangsweise und (derzeit) unumgänglich als Rec. gesetzt, welches für "PC-DJ's" , Web Radio-Aufnahmen, usw. mehr als ärgerlich sein wird.
Bei Games habe ick (zuerst) eine positives Geräuscherlebniss gehabt. Ick konnte keinen Sound-Unterschied bei BF2142 zwischen einer Xonar und einer (Auzentech) X-FI feststellen.
Bei dem älteren Game BF1942 hat sich jedoch die Spreu vom Weizen getrennt.
Hier habe ick kein so schönes "räumliches" Sounderlebniss gehabt, wie bei meiner alten SB Live!.. Selbst das zugeschaltete Dolby Headphone überraschte mich zwar anfangs, hörte sich aber bei diesem Game viel zu "Hallig" an. (Bei zugeschaltetem Effekt, hört sich Teamspeak so an, als würde man sich in einer Kirche "unterhalten")
*Meiner Meinung demnach nur für "(zu-)Hörer" von Musik und Filmen zu empfehlen, die keine weiteren Einsatzgebiete mit einer Soundkarte vorhaben ! Eingeschränktes Hörerlebniss, -Feeling bei etwas älteren Spielen. Aktuelle Spiele hören sich nach meinem subjektivem Empfinden ziemlich gleich, wie bei einer X-FI an!

X-FI
Hierbei hatte ich preislich nicht allzu geknausert (aufgrund meines weitfächrigen Einatzgebietes) und habe mir vor kurzem eine AuzenTech Auzen X-Fi Prelude 7.1 zugelegt, welche mich grob 20 € mehr kostete als die o.g. Xonar D2/PM die mit ca. 120 € zu Buche schlägt. Nach einigen Testberichten zu folge, sollte sie gleich auf sein mit der Xonar. Und sie ist es! (Leider ist das Zubehör dieses Herstellers und dieses Soundkarten-Typs auf das 'wesentliche' beschränkt. Hier geht ein Minuspunkt an Creative/Auzentech und ein Pluspunkt an ASUS)
Bei Musik und Filmen hörte ich keinen Unterschied zwischen beiden Karten. Beide Top !
Der Vorteil der sich bei dieser Soundkarte herauskristallisierte, lag beim 'zocken' und den Treiber Einstellungen, die etliches an Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bieten.
Kein Treiber Bug bezüglich Aufnahmen. Bei meinem älterem Game (BF1942) hatte ick wieder ein super Ortungsgefühl, selbst bei zugeschaltetem Effekt (welches sich bei Creative 'CMSS-3D' nennt') hat sich das bei weitem nicht so 'hallig' angehört als bei der Xonar. Desweiteren gab es bei angeschaltetem Effekt keine Sound-Bugs, anders wie bei der Xonar (Flugzeug im Sturzflug, 'heulton' kommt 3 sek später..) .
Der Crystalizer hat mich auch sehr positiv überrascht, da es ältere MP3's wieder sehr harmonisch klingen lässt.
Ebenso gut ist der "SVM"-Effekt, der z.B. bei Filmen dafür sorgt, dass Leise-Laute-Passagen angegelichen/normalisiert werden.
*Hier hat mich Creative überzeugt, aufgrund langjähriger Erfahrungen mit diversen Soundsettings, -Treibern und (was wohl größtenteils auch 'Auzentech' zu verdanken ist) der Klangqualität !


* Beide Soundkarten getestet unter Win XP x86, Vista x86
** getestet nach subjektiven Empfinden, persönlicher Erfahrungen, Einsatzgebieten + meinem Headset 'Sennheiser PC 350' + HiFi Anlage
*** spiegelt keinen 'professionellen' Erfahrungsbericht wieder und ist als persönliche Einschätzung zu verstehen
**** keine (allgemeinen) Treiberprobleme bei o.g. Betriebssystemen


greEetzZz

euer Mersis


----------

